# want light replacement ideas



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Got a JD 400 I want to replace the lights in. There are three, molded in socket holders across the front of the hood. I don't have a lens cover for it, or the bulb bases that plug into the socket holders. JD has the sockets and lens, but for a price of approx $100.

I'd like to put lights back in, but much less expensively than that. 

So, where do I find those kinds of sockets, and does anyone know an alternate source for the lens cover?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*I do*

Buy some clear plastic material used for poster covers. Or just put a wanted ad on www.craigslist.com for the lens. you could also take a headlight cover from a old lawnmower and cut it to the right size and then cauk it to the hood edge.


----------

